# State seals



## Night Stone

I will be buying an RV soon, on my checklist of options, there are state seals, one for Oregon, Washington, Nebraska and the Canadian one. I live in California and within a year I will be moving my family to Oregon.

What is the purpose of choosing a State seal? my dealer told me California doesn't need one, that I don't need it. Does it matter if I chose one or not?


Dave


----------



## Gerry

*state seal*

I've owned three RVs and have no idea what a state seal is. All that's required in Oregon is the money for the two year tag on the plate. From the responce so far my guess is nobody else knows what state seals are either. If anyone knows I'd like to hear what they are. Gerry


----------



## edwinjd

Just checked with my folks since they're the ones with a motorhome if they've got one. But just like Gerry, they haven't heard something like that other than those stickers of different states that you can add to show where you've traveled. You can check with the local DMV to give you some piece of mind.


----------



## rksolid

I know semi's usually have a extra plate that has different state tabs but I assume it part of a way to get taxes. I heard of people that have claima residence in one state and working in another they would have pay vechicle dual licensing. I not sure but this may help on what night stone is asking about. In all my travels I never seen or heard of getting other state tabs or seals for campers. I'm surprise Artmart hasn't commented yet.


----------



## l2l

Just for the record Canada is not a state it's a Country, LOL...
To my knowledge you do NOT need a sticker or plate unless you are planning on being a full time resident or staying longer than 6 months.

It was always my understanding that the US States (Most of them) have the same rules but I could be wrong? 

I purchased my RV in Wisconsin and brought it back to Canada without incident, wondering if I may have broke any rules here as the dealer said NOTHING to me what so ever???


----------



## artmart

A state seal is not needed for an RV in the U.S (as far as I know). However, a driver's license might need an endorsement or a certain Class or requirement depending on the size and weight of the rig involved (motorhome or truck trailer combination).

Not all states have the same requirements, either. There will be differences in weights, heights and lengths, whether people can ride in a trailer and other rules. Checking with your specific State DMV office may not get you the answer you need but that would be the best source. My DMV or CHP office couldn't help me. I had to show both of their personnel what I was talking about when I found out I needed an RV endorsement for me Class C license to tow my 14,000 GVWR rig. They thanked me for letting them know but didn't give me any hassle because I did not have an Endorsement sticker on my license but I think that would depend on the individual and/or you have an accident or otherwise mess up pretty bad.

Unless there is a specific law for a rig, I wouldn't get a Seal unless I knew for sure, especially if you are going to reside somewhere else. I would recommend following the rules for where you live, not where you buy or travel. That's all that's required.


----------

